# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Leviathan Bay Subway Map

## OUdaveguy98

A Google search shows more Geofiction websites are cropping up all the time.  Here is my most recent contribution to this growing sub genre of fictional cartography; a quick subway transportation style infographic map created in Adobe Illustrator.  I used several real and fictional subway maps for inspiration.

----------


## DrWho42

i love fictional subway maps. please feel free to post more!

also: there's a subreddit for fictional maps connecting subway restaurant locations via subway systems.  :Razz:

----------


## OUdaveguy98

Thanks!  And yes; I haven't visited that subreddit, but I love it when I find a subway map where the stations are real subway restaurants!

----------

